# Our (Forum Members) Cats



## Farmer Kitty

Okay, we have a thread for our dogs so, now I'm going to do one for our cats. 

Most of you have seen this guy before, it is Blacky, the kitten I hand raised from 2 weeks.






Here is Pumpkin, he is actually the BIL's and his wife's but, he claims me when we go over and will even mush with the phone if he hears my voice.





Back to my cats. This one is Tiger and Orange. She will be 12 this spring. She used to be wild but, now if you "sneak" up on her she will enjoy the petting and scratching. Just do not pick her up!





Next up is Clown. She will be 11 this spring.





Now we have a huge age gap as we had a disease hit the mice and spread to the rabbits and then the cats. It took all but the oldest few cats we had.  I lost all of the bobtail kittens from a tom cat that was dropped here. It was a shame as he had been hit and was beautiful.

These next two are Clowns kittens and will be 2 years old this spring. 
Up first is Tangerine. He is currently our head tom cat but, I think that could change. Since last fall him and Blacky have an agreement. As long as Tangerine stays away from Blacky, Blacky won't beat him up. Pretty gutsy for a spring kitten but, he was big enough and strong enough it stuck.





Next is Rumplestilskin, or Rumples for short. 





Here's Tiger and Orange's daughter, Cutie, who will be 2 this spring. 





Then is the fall litter of Clown's. They are 1 and won't be 2 until the 2nd of October.

This is Maddie. Who either has this look on her face or is busy yelling at anyone around for attention.





And her brother Willie, who it seems is loosing his eyesight.





Then come the kittens from last year. This is the group Blacky belongs in but, he is extra special so I put him first.

These two are Cutie's spring kittens so they will be 1 this spring. Their father is the neighbor's tom and his name is Angelo. 

First up is Angie. Who looks just like daddy.





And her brother A.J. who has become an excellent bird cat. He even has caught a couple pigeons this last week. 





That's it here. How about your kitties?


----------



## wynedot55

you have a bunch of cute barn cats.we dont have anymore cats.we used to always have 20  or 30 around the milk barn.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you have a bunch of cute barn cats.we dont have anymore cats.we used to always have 20  or 30 around the milk barn.


No more cats! That should be a sin!


----------



## wynedot55

i kinda miss emm.but i dont miss them getting under my feet an tripping me.thus making me fall.been there done that to meny times.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mine learn to stay out from under foot. They don't like getting kicked or stepped on. It's for their saftey as well as mine!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Here's my kitty cats:





Spider...loves being on top of things





Button and Spider as lil' kittens...they were only about 6 or 7 weeks in this pic, and just adopted after we had to get rid of their mother.  Their mother had killed Simba, these two's other brother, out of really no apparent reason, though I'm guessing it was because their mom didn't know how to properly wean her little ones.





Spidy now....





Button (Miss Muffy) now...


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like spider's 1/2 mustache!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some cute cats.


----------



## beefy

hey wildrose, themthar frittyfrats look familiar...


----------



## m.holloway

hey there you guys, love the cat pics!!


----------



## Thewife

****z kitty!
http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u109/justaheifer/****z1.jpg

****z kitty, waiting for the swallows to return!






Bart's kitties!




One of Bart's kitties enjoying the white stuff!(stupid cat)





Fuzzybutt, stalking me!





I have a few more cats, but I can't find their pictures in my mess of a picture file!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like ****z kitty!


----------



## Thewife

****z kitty is pretty cool! He goes for walks with me and the dogs!
In the summer he will disappear, only to be seen if we happen to go where he's hanging out! He will come out of the woods to say hi, and hang out with us, then return to the woods! 
Winter is a different story, he's sitting out by the deck, waiting to be fed NOW! He knows I feed the "other cats" in the morning, but he's too good to eat with them!


----------



## wynedot55

you have a bunch of cute kitties.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> ****z kitty is pretty cool! He goes for walks with me and the dogs!
> In the summer he will disappear, only to be seen if we happen to go where he's hanging out! He will come out of the woods to say hi, and hang out with us, then return to the woods!
> Winter is a different story, he's sitting out by the deck, waiting to be fed NOW! He knows I feed the "other cats" in the morning, but he's too good to eat with them!


He sounds like a great cat!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Spider had a whoopsee with a bucket of water:






Button goofing around with a little rock...









Mocha curled up in a basket too tiny for him 





Deedee looks like she's comfy





Deedee again in a basket too small for her!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Poor Spider. 

Those in the baskets seem to fit. I have noticed with our cats they like small places like that.


----------



## wynedot55

those catd are so comfy in those pics.an spider looks like a drown rat


----------



## m.holloway

like these pics. but not to happy for the wet rat  i bet she won't get near the bucket again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> like these pics. but not to happy for the wet rat  i bet she won't get near the bucket again.


I know of a cat that loved the water. Unfortunately he's not with us any longer and I don't have pics of him wet or playing in the water as my SIL felt sorry for him after a rainstorm and took him home. Little did we know he loved the water and was wet because he was out playing in the rain and not because he got caught in it! 

Funny coincidence, he was black too!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

m.holloway said:
			
		

> like these pics. but not to happy for the wet rat  i bet she won't get near the bucket again.


 Probably! He tends to be too curious for his own good, especially when someone's outside doing something that doesn't involve machinery.  Like that day when he got dumped in the bucket (everything went in except for his tail!!  )  He was not a happy kitty!! 

I can't wait to show you new pics of how little miss Deeders' grown this weekend, if she'll stay still for me.


----------



## m.holloway

can't wait to see the new pic's!!!! i love it when everyone puts new pic's!!!! they hve so much to say about there little critters, well some of their critters aren't little. anyway i just love them all. hey maybe we should put a people pic ????? what do you think framer kitty?????i pic you out on this part since you know where all these subject go.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> can't wait to see the new pic's!!!! i love it when everyone puts new pic's!!!! they hve so much to say about there little critters, well some of their critters aren't little. anyway i just love them all. hey maybe we should put a people pic ????? what do you think framer kitty?????i pic you out on this part since you know where all these subject go.


If you want to post people pics start a thread under "Me, My Cows, My Family" thread. Personnally, I don't do people pics online.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

AJ and Rumples were out sunning themselves.

AJ






Rumples


----------



## WildRoseBeef

LOL cats sure know were the sunniest and warmest spots are!

BTW, Button was finally let out of her cage in the garage, so she's back roaming around again...she's a bit shy because she's been away from home for a long time, but she'll settle in soon enough.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> LOL cats sure know were the sunniest and warmest spots are!
> 
> BTW, Button was finally let out of her cage in the garage, so she's back roaming around again...she's a bit shy because she's been away from home for a long time, but she'll settle in soon enough.


Glad to know she's finally ready to be out and about--I bet she's glad too!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL cats sure know were the sunniest and warmest spots are!
> 
> BTW, Button was finally let out of her cage in the garage, so she's back roaming around again...she's a bit shy because she's been away from home for a long time, but she'll settle in soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to know she's finally ready to be out and about--I bet she's glad too!
Click to expand...

Mom said she seemed pretty happy...Button's such a sweetie, she's been such a good kitty that she deserved to go out and stretch her legs after quite the ordeal she's been through.


----------



## wynedot55

the cats sure are enjoying being out in the sun today.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Tabby (orange one)  and Tigger (gray one)  playfighting






From left to right:

Gwaky

Micks  (deceased)

Tabby  (younger in this photo)






Rory

Just to name a few!


----------



## wynedot55

you have bunch of cute cats there.


----------



## Farmer Kitty




----------



## JerseyXGirl

This is Mostradomus Mohawk (MoMo)




He was born on the roof of our house. 

Congo Fuzzybutt




When we adopted fuzzybutt he was so tiny he fit in the palm of my hand and originally we named him Congo Silverback.  Congo the movie had just came out and he looked like a silver back gorilla with tiny silver hairs that ran along his back but then they fell out and his hair grew long and he put on a few pounds. 

Another one of Fuzzybutt with MoMo in the background




He sits on everything

This is Good Golly Miss Molly
She's our outside half feral kitty that adopted us and is about to burst with kittens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Now I want to know how MoMo was born on the roof of your house and why his mother decided that would be a good place to have kittens.


----------



## JerseyXGirl

I have no idea, she wasn't even one of our cats, lol.  1/2 of our house has a low pitch in the roof, almost like a lean to, about 20% pitch.  She apparently thought it would be a good place to stay away from the cat eating dog.  I can't remember how many she actually had but my mom took 1 calico, my best friend took 1 calico, and I took MoMo.  I know he was the only black and white.  He's 13 or 14 yrs old.  My mom's cat died almost 2 yrs ago and the other one died in surgery while being spayed.

Edit to ad: we had to adopt fuzzybutt from the shelter because someone stole momo's kitty (it was a siamese) and he wouldn't stop howling till we got him another kitty


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Strange momma kitty!

He was just lonley.


----------



## Little Cow

Hi there!  I'm new but goofing off on the computer is a favorite thing to do while nursing our baby son.  Soooo, I apologize for posting so much.

We have four indoor kitties (I like the wild birds and lizards).  No cats in our barn either.  We trapped one intact feral male last year and took him to the pound.  Since then, owls have been working on the rats and mice.  

The first kitty, Thea, was rescued as an adult.  I had her when I met my husband.  She used to be frightened of men but now she snuggles with hubby at night.  She loves our son when he's asleep or at least sleepy.  Now that he's crawling she stays away!





Our vet asked us to take in this kitty.  Her nae is Audrey.  She was part of a litter that was dumped in the backyard of the vet clinic.  They had trouble catching her.  She is still shy around strangers but is an absolute love with us.  She is also "babysitter kitty".  She is amazing with our young son.  She comes running if he cries or squeals.  She would let him crawl on her if I let him, (which I don't).  I have never seen her claws around him.





This kitty was half-starved and dumped.  She mewed pitifully from a bush across the street one very cold morning before a bad storm.  We were happy with two kitties so I tried to send her to a no kill shelter but no one would take her because it was right before Halloween and she is pure black.  Hubby named her Bagheera.  I probably don't want to know why no shelters adopt out black cats that time of year.  





And, this kitty is entirely my husband's fault.  Bart was a feral kitten surviving on bugs outside hubby's office.  Hubby called me and asked me to catch him because someone had promised him a home.  I had to trap him.  The person backed out even though I paid for testing vaccines and neutering.  So, kitty number four came home to live in our big dog crate until he tamed down.  He is the one that ALWAYS comes when called.  He tries to get our son to play with him.





Bagheera, Audrey and Bart watching a baby mocking bird in our azalea bush.


----------



## wynedot55

you have some goodlooking cats there. an they look like they love your baby.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I had a babysitter cat with Peanut! She was never far from where ever I had Peanut out to the barn and would get upset if Peanut cried. She was just a kitten when Kute Kitten was born.

Oh, and as far as posting to much, don't worry about it. There is no such thing as posting to much. Just ask wynedot and me. 

_BTW-this post was my 6969th!_


----------



## wynedot55

kitty an i post alot here.


----------



## Little Cow

Thanks, guys!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Aww!  Adorable cats, adorable baby!


----------



## Little Cow

Oh, thank you!  

One more of a kitty and her boy.  This was for Easter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A precious picture! He is a handsome boy and someday you will be able to show him the pics of him and his "babysitter"


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------



## wynedot55

he is just to cute sitting there with his babysitter.


----------



## laughingllama75

This big guy was an awesome barn/house cat. He had to be PTS last summer, he is sorely missed. RIP, Lincoln!





this little guy is Lincolns "replacement", he was a rescue from the shelter as "unadoptable". I don't know what they were thinking, he is a wild man, but THE BEST mouser/ratter EVER. here is Thomas:


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Both are gorgeous cats. The shelter closest to us wouldn't allow anyone to adopt if it's going to be an outside cat but, Thomas is a perfect example of why that is just wrong. Labeling him not adoptable would have had him on the list to put down here. What a shame that would have been!


----------



## laughingllama75

yeah, the shelter here is great...they let the area vets know they have "unadoptables" or feral sort of cats/kittens. My vet works with one of the bigger humane societies, and he spays them for nothing and they place the cats with farmers/people like me for a donation. it works out great for all, the cats especially!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> yeah, the shelter here is great...they let the area vets know they have "unadoptables" or feral sort of cats/kittens. My vet works with one of the bigger humane societies, and he spays them for nothing and they place the cats with farmers/people like me for a donation. it works out great for all, the cats especially!


----------



## wynedot55

those are some nice looking cats.


----------



## laughingllama75

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Cool cats. Sorry you had to put Lincoln down.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Lovely felines!

Aww... Poor Lincoln!


----------



## laughingllama75

thanks....he was only 3 or 4, too young to go. He got a "Spinal Thrombosis" which basically is a disorder some male cats get. They throw a blood clot in the spine, and it paralyzes them from the middle of the back to thier back legs. He did come out of it the first time, with phys. therapy and lots of TLC. it was sort of an experiment on our (vet and my) part, but we wanted to try. 4 weeks later, he did it again, so we put him down. he was a nice kitty, didn't deserve all that pain.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Updated pics of my cats:










Mocha and Deeders lying in the sun





Muffy after she's returned home a few weeks ago





Spider.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mocha and Deeders maybe laying in the sun in the first one but, that second one I think someone came to life.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Where did Muffy go?


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Kitty:  LOL Deedee got in a bit of a playing mode and they started wrestling on the table for a little bit.

Kute K: Muffy had to go to the vet for over a month because she had a bad infection in her front leg.  She's healed up good now though and back to mousing again.


----------



## okiron

I put Bacon's pic up in the dog thread so I guess I can't leave the cats out lol.

This is Dahmer, my 3 year old tabby.





Sassy my 1.5 year old siamese mix.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I like Sassy but, then I'm partial to the Siamese mixes. 

Is Sassy, sassy? We had a one named Sassy and she was sassy.


----------



## laughingllama75

Cute cats, but WHY is Dahmer named Dahmer? I'm afraid to ask..... ??????


----------



## okiron

Haha yeah Sassy is incredibly sassy. She's our dainty little princess.

LOL! Dahmer is Dahmer because I have a fascination with serial killers and Jeff Dahmer happens to be my favorite  He's actually a big love bug and scared of everything (the cat not person).


----------



## laughingllama75

LOL, that's sort of what I was afraid of.  except, I was afraid he cannablized a cat or something. LOL. I'm Sick, I tell ya!


----------



## PattiXmas

Here's our fancy "barn" cat.  Hubby was a little mad at me.  He thinks she wasn't very practical.  She serves more then one purpose.  Here she is pretending to be a sink clog!


----------



## wynedot55

she looks like holstein cow.


----------



## PattiXmas

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she looks like holstein cow.


She does, doesn't she?  It's funny too because we got her for our boston, Kippy-Kow.  So, she's Kippy-Kow's Kalf.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We had a cat that looked similar to her except she was short-haired. We lost her last spring when her kittens were only 2 weeks old. I had to hand raise them.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Wasn't that Holstein?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Wasn't that Holstein?


Yes.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Ok.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Since we lost Penny, Blacky has decided that the entry way is his. Willie was dumb enough to try coming in tonight but, got told off. 

Here is a pic of my new fuzzy door mat. It just loves attention!


----------



## wynedot55

yepp thats a fuzzy doormat


----------



## farmy

we rescued a new kitten on sunday... here she is...





her names Bamboo, shes about 7 weeks old.


----------



## wynedot55

shes a cute kitty.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's a cutie! 

I was up in the middle of the night a couple nights ago and heard a noise out in the entry way. I thought it was Blacky and opened the door and turned the light on at the same time. It wasn't Blacky. It was a skunk after the partial bag of dog food. I quickly shut the door and it left. The dog food was moved out the next day.


----------



## wynedot55

yeah you dont want to get sprayed or let the skunk in.


----------



## Chirpy

Here's a couple of our kitties:

This little girl loved to climb on our laps and fall asleep... here she is (about 8 weeks old) after crawling up under the laptop computer on my hubby's lap and falling asleep.






 Here she is two weeks ago (she's over a year old now) with her five new kittens.   I learned something new because of this unexpected litter...   we had our male cat neutered and were shocked when she got pregnant and had kittens almost three months later!  I called and talked with the vet who said that male cats can still be viable for up to a month after the surgery!!






Here's a little girl that we saved from being put down because the police found her on the side of the road and nobody wanted her.  They were literally walking her into the vets to put her down and we were there picking up our dogs from being spayed/neutered - her favorite spot (still to this day and she's a year old now) is on our shoulders:






Here she is helping me with the computer:


----------



## Farmer Kitty

They are adorable. Love your little computer helper! We had a tom cat that loved to ride my shoulders when I did chores. The only problem is he didn't out grow loving to ride there but, out grew my shoulders. I weighed him once, 25 pounds of well muscled cat. He was a big boy and all lean.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I love your pics. , but most of all your little helper! What's her name?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl

Chirpy! your calli's are the dickens!! they are just too much!

nothing better than a black calli to keep you on your toes... we have one, bottle raised from 3 days old... she is a pistol


----------



## Chirpy

Kute Kitten asked:  





> most of all your little helper! What's her name?


My kids named her Chica.  The little tiger girl is named Tiga.

Chica is hilarious because she likes to get above you and then jump down onto your shoulders.... even if you don't know she's there.  She has surprised us more than once... it's kinda like getting lovingly attacked by a little tiny mountain lion.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

If she continues her love attacks, you will get used to it, eventually.


----------



## wynedot55

your cats are to cute.


----------



## Kute Kitten




----------

